

Memorial Day Weekend 24hr Hackathon in Atlanta (free and no vendors) - d0ne
http://hacklanta.org

======
d0ne
We are co-hosting a hackathon this weekend in Atlanta, GA. The event is
completely free (including all food/drinks) and is being thrown by Social
Fortress and Triple Threat Strategies (big data) with zero vendors.

If you're in the area and not looking to get caught up in the memorial day
travel rush please come on by!

